# Something a little different



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Fed up off all the rantings about the site?

listverse.com/2014/10/20/10-seemingly-impossible-things-made-possible-by-science/


if link does not work try holding Ctrl key while clicking.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow, "theoretical entanglement" whatever next.  

Terry


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I seem to remember that there used to be practical entanglement, but this is used by the youngsters

cabby


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Is this an 'in joke' ? . . . The link doesn't lead or do anything - or is that the joke ?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> Is this an 'in joke' ? . . . The link doesn't lead or do anything - or is that the joke ?


try this

http://listverse.com/2014/10/20/10-seemingly-impossible-things-made-possible-by-science/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Mike, edited OP too.


----------

